# anyone own a hi point PCC?



## 60ratrod (May 10, 2011)

well i bought one off gunbroker last week after doing a lot of thinking and research. i was looking into an ar, but that's a little out of my wallet's range right now, especially with my twins due date coming up this friday. and everyone that has done a review has had mostly good things to say, and i figure this ought to be a perfect introduction to tactical shooting, and for the price of 9mm rounds it should get me some good range time. but who else has one and what do you think of yours? what stock and sight setup do you have? i'm thinking of swapping out the factory stock with the ATI unit.


----------

